# Canora



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Picked this 1965 Canora bass yesterday. I have done a little investigating to determine that its model number FB-2. The amazing thing here is that it's only had one owner and it's in fabulous condition.

Made by Fujigen Gakki in Japan for Great West Imports in Vancouver who apparently ordered 2000 instruments in 1965 that were unbranded. The name Canora was chosen as the brand name after the owner of Great West Imports home town of Canora in Saskatchewan.

Just thought I'd share.

TD


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow...that is in very nice condition. I don't think I have ever seen an old mij guitar or bass in such nice shape. Love the case too. How does it sound?


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Brett Pearson said:


> Wow...that is in very nice condition. I don't think I have ever seen an old mij guitar or bass in such nice shape. Love the case too. How does it sound?


It's got that old school 60's solid thump and that's with round wounds on it. The original owner was a guitar player and bought this for noodling and judging by its condition, he didn't noodle on it very often. The bass is nicely set up and plays great no issues at all making it fun to play.


TD


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

NICE !!!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

One more photo and I won't post anymore of it. Think I'll bring it to the Elmira Vintage Guitar Show next month to see if I can trade it for a Kent 700 or 800 Series instrument.










TD


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Kind of cool in an old school clunky sorta way.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I bought a guitar in the late sixties that had only one word on it: "Japan".

Wouldn't it be cool if it was also part of that 2000-piece unbranded order? 

I paid $125 at the local electronics shop. 3/4-size semi-hollow with a single pickup. Loved it! I would still have it today if the neck hadn't warped.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow that's a clean guitar for its age. Looks pretty solid, how does it sound?


----------

